# Abortion by UFO?



## anotherlife

When UFO abduction happens on pregnant women, the baby is usually taken out of the woman by the aliens.  Then the woman is sent back to Earth.  When is interesting, that whilst medical records exist proving pregnancy before the abduction, medical records after the abduction prove that these women have NEVER been pregnant!  
Very interesting.  

What is your theory about this? 

My theory is, that these abortions inside UFO's happen to satisfy the devil's demand for human sacrifice of the first born.  Since the Bible prohibits human sacrifice, the devil doesn't get what he wants, hence sends his UFO's with his demons, that we rename as aliens.


----------



## Crepitus




----------



## Dogmaphobe

anotherlife said:


> What is your theory about this?


My own theory has to do with serotonin, specifically,  issues pertaining to serotonin reuptake.


----------



## JoeMoma

The aliens eat them.


----------



## 007

anotherlife said:


> When UFO abduction happens on pregnant women, the baby is usually taken out of the woman by the aliens.  Then the woman is sent back to Earth.  When is interesting, that whilst medical records exist proving pregnancy before the abduction, medical records after the abduction prove that these women have NEVER been pregnant!
> Very interesting.
> 
> What is your theory about this?
> 
> My theory is, that these abortions inside UFO's happen to satisfy the devil's demand for human sacrifice of the first born.  Since the Bible prohibits human sacrifice, the devil doesn't get what he wants, hence sends his UFO's with his demons, that we rename as aliens.


If the Bible prohibits human sacrifice, then why did God demand Abraham KILL his first born?

Of course he ultimately didn't, but why would have God have suggested it in the first place?


----------



## anotherlife

007 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> When UFO abduction happens on pregnant women, the baby is usually taken out of the woman by the aliens.  Then the woman is sent back to Earth.  When is interesting, that whilst medical records exist proving pregnancy before the abduction, medical records after the abduction prove that these women have NEVER been pregnant!
> Very interesting.
> 
> What is your theory about this?
> 
> My theory is, that these abortions inside UFO's happen to satisfy the devil's demand for human sacrifice of the first born.  Since the Bible prohibits human sacrifice, the devil doesn't get what he wants, hence sends his UFO's with his demons, that we rename as aliens.
> 
> 
> 
> If the Bible prohibits human sacrifice, then why did God demand Abraham KILL his first born?
> 
> Of course he ultimately didn't, but why would have God have suggested it in the first place?
Click to expand...

Very interesting problem.  This goes beyond Abraham too, in that Moses wrote a law to consecrated every first born male to God.  Somehow it looks like first born males are prime lunch for the evil.


----------



## Crepitus

007 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> When UFO abduction happens on pregnant women, the baby is usually taken out of the woman by the aliens.  Then the woman is sent back to Earth.  When is interesting, that whilst medical records exist proving pregnancy before the abduction, medical records after the abduction prove that these women have NEVER been pregnant!
> Very interesting.
> 
> What is your theory about this?
> 
> My theory is, that these abortions inside UFO's happen to satisfy the devil's demand for human sacrifice of the first born.  Since the Bible prohibits human sacrifice, the devil doesn't get what he wants, hence sends his UFO's with his demons, that we rename as aliens.
> 
> 
> 
> If the Bible prohibits human sacrifice, then why did God demand Abraham KILL his first born?
> 
> Of course he ultimately didn't, but why would have God have suggested it in the first place?
Click to expand...

goD is kind of a dick.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Less Differentiated "*

** Engineering **

Ancient astronaut theorists are always going on about how hue mammon has been genetically modified .

Homeobox - Wikipedia
Cell potency - Wikipedia


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Due Ewe Want Two Play "*

** Wield Story **


007 said:


> If the Bible prohibits human sacrifice, then why did God demand Abraham KILL his first born?
> Of course he ultimately didn't, but why would have God have suggested it in the first place?


Rhetorically related :  " Was ishmael or isaac first born ? " .

By torah , abraham was to sacrifice isaac , while ishmaelites contest that abraham was to sacrifice ishmael .


----------



## jillian

anotherlife said:


> When UFO abduction happens on pregnant women, the baby is usually taken out of the woman by the aliens.  Then the woman is sent back to Earth.  When is interesting, that whilst medical records exist proving pregnancy before the abduction, medical records after the abduction prove that these women have NEVER been pregnant!
> Very interesting.
> 
> What is your theory about this?
> 
> My theory is, that these abortions inside UFO's happen to satisfy the devil's demand for human sacrifice of the first born.  Since the Bible prohibits human sacrifice, the devil doesn't get what he wants, hence sends his UFO's with his demons, that we rename as aliens.


----------



## Monk-Eye

*" Unexpected Catch Certainly Wield "*

** Hopefully Profundity Was Intended As Comedy **


jillian said:


>


----------



## Michelle420

anotherlife said:


> When UFO abduction happens on pregnant women, the baby is usually taken out of the woman by the aliens.  Then the woman is sent back to Earth.  When is interesting, that whilst medical records exist proving pregnancy before the abduction, medical records after the abduction prove that these women have NEVER been pregnant!
> Very interesting.
> 
> What is your theory about this?
> 
> My theory is, that these abortions inside UFO's happen to satisfy the devil's demand for human sacrifice of the first born.  Since the Bible prohibits human sacrifice, the devil doesn't get what he wants, hence sends his UFO's with his demons, that we rename as aliens.



Where's the medical records?


----------



## Muhammed

anotherlife said:


> When UFO abduction happens on pregnant women, the baby is usually taken out of the woman by the aliens.  Then the woman is sent back to Earth.  When is interesting, that whilst medical records exist proving pregnancy before the abduction, medical records after the abduction prove that these women have NEVER been pregnant!
> Very interesting.
> 
> What is your theory about this?
> 
> My theory is, that these abortions inside UFO's happen to satisfy the devil's demand for human sacrifice of the first born.  Since the Bible prohibits human sacrifice, the devil doesn't get what he wants, hence sends his UFO's with his demons, that we rename as aliens.


I think it's pseudocyesis.


----------



## Care4all

anotherlife said:


> When UFO abduction happens on pregnant women, the baby is usually taken out of the woman by the aliens.  Then the woman is sent back to Earth.  When is interesting, that whilst medical records exist proving pregnancy before the abduction, medical records after the abduction prove that these women have NEVER been pregnant!
> Very interesting.
> 
> What is your theory about this?
> 
> My theory is, that these abortions inside UFO's happen to satisfy the devil's demand for human sacrifice of the first born.  Since the Bible prohibits human sacrifice, the devil doesn't get what he wants, hence sends his UFO's with his demons, that we rename as aliens.


if I ever get the time to write my science fiction book....  the aliens are us, of the future, time traveling back in time....

They are not aborting these human babies....  they are harvesting them, and with their advanced medicine, incubating them, for the rest of the 9 months of pregnancy....

the us, of the future... messed up big time over the millennium....  with cloning and genome modifications and selected characteristics that made the human race weaker....instead of stronger....

these aliens or the us, of the future need to set things back to normal, before they started messing with us genetically.... and these harvested humans, are necessary, for them to be able to do that....


----------

